# big arse deer



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

after a disappointing hunting season here in Maryland I talked to my cousin in Ohio and he killed a buck that weighted 238lb's field dressed ... it scored by his count 155 point and the taxiderist scored it at 165 ... it had 16 scoreable points and 20 total points ... Damn Ohio Deer 

Guess where I'm going to be next November ?

Pics are coming ........


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nailed three last year and two this year. It ain't over yet. Second this year was a 135 doe.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i dont hunt.. but whats all these 'points'


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

ooeric said:


> i dont hunt.. but whats all these 'points'


Scoring system to rate your deer to see how perfect it is. Higher the number the closer it gets


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*2007 Season*

My season ended on the January 1st. It was a very productive season. No true trophies but some nice deer and plenty of big fat does to fill my friends freezers.

The highlights of my season were as follows:

My son (9 years old) shot his first buck with a muzzleloader (5-point). He killed it on opening evening and did not go hunting again. I guess one was enough.

I shot a nice 8 point one morning. My buddy hears the shot and calls me on my cell phone. His son (10 years old) wants to come hunt with me. So I jump in the truck and head over to his stand. He jumps in and we head to another box stand. We get in there and he asks me if a big buck comes out will I let him shoot it or will I take the gun from him. I assured him that I already killed a good buck that morning and it was his turn. 15 minutes later a doe steps out down the road. He looks at it but decides not to kill her. I glance down the other road in front of the stand and a huge buck is looking our way. He was massive. I told Tyler to slowely turn around and get ready to shoot. He spun around and waited for him to step out. The buck made a step and we needed him to make another. Tyler rushed the shot and missed this buck. We watched it lope down the road unharmed. He caught a case of buck fever. It was 40 yards broadside and he misses. He cried but I told him that he was 10 years old and he had the opportunity to see a buck of this caliber, most people never see a buck this big. He has plenty of time to shoot big bucks and he just needed to learn from his mistake. Later in the season he hammers a doe in the same road. The last week of season he hunts with me again and hammers another massive doe when she comes out to feed. He is a hunting machine and he is only 10.

Another highlight was putting Luvs2fish on a buck on his first trip of the season.

One of my best stands was a box stand that sat on the ground and the intersection of a road. The road came to a T and a big cow pasture was at my back. I could see straight ahead approx. 100 yards and to my right approx. 150 yards. The deer would cross out of the pasture back into the pines each morning. In the evening they would mingle in starting about 1.5 hours before dark. It was one of the best stand locations I have ever had. I was surprised to say the least.

I lost count of the does that I saw on the first week of season. There were tons of them. No bucks for the first 2 weeks but does a plenty. Around Thanksgiving week the bucks show up in big numbers. I saw deer all the way until the last week. I went hunting 4 times this year without seein a deer. All the other times I watched deer. It was a good season. Probably one of the best that I can remember.


Darin


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

ooeric said:


> i dont hunt.. but whats all these 'points'


a measurment of total inches of antler the buck is carrying.

Heres a pic of my Ohio buck from about 13 yrs ago. He's the third from the left (the rest are NJ deer)It dressed out at 195lbs and scored around 138 before deductions. I also took a doe 2 yrs ago in Ohio that weiged 130lbs. Both from the Highland/Ross counties area.


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

Marksworld said:


> a measurment of total inches of antler the buck is carrying.
> 
> Heres a pic of my Ohio buck from about 13 yrs ago. He's the third from the left (the rest are NJ deer)It dressed out at 195lbs and scored around 138 before deductions. I also took a doe 2 yrs ago in Ohio that weiged 130lbs. Both from the Highland/Ross counties area.


Points are just that... the number of Points on a rack. What you are discribing is the "Score" or total number of inches that the rack scores with given and very precise measuments in lenth of main beam, each and every point lenth, circumference at given places on the main beams and the spread of the rack


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Marksworld*

yeah it's easy to pick out that Ohio deer ... just look for the mass ... 

20 some years ago my Father and I was hunting the same general area that my cousin now lives and we never got a dressed weight but after boning out a Doe he killed we had 110lb of meat from it .... as much as alot of our does here dressed ......


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I grew up in Clermont and Brown counties. Highland/Ross isn't too far away, just NE of there. Parents live out in Lake Waynoka now in Adams Co. The deer there are moose compared to the runts here in VA. When I first moved here I thought people were hunting large dogs and not deer.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*looked them up*

I was born and lived in Columbus till I was 8 and then started working my way east .... Most of my family still live there .... my cousin lives in Morgan county near mcconnalsville ... half way between athens and zanesville ...


----------



## Darbyman (Mar 18, 2007)

As an Ohio resident, and frequent visitor to S.C. I am smiling while reading this post. We are very lucky here to have a quality deer herd. I have never hunted deer in S.C. so I can't comment on the deer in the Carolinas, or any other state.

I killed 2 does this year. Last year I killed my biggest deer ever. It was a doe that bent the hooks I use to hang my deer. That has never happened before. She about killed me when I was dragging her out!


----------

